
Yet Again, the Actual Deficit Is as Big as the Entire Discretionary Budget - baronmunchausen
https://thesoundingline.com/yet-again-the-actual-deficit-is-as-big-as-the-entire-discretionary-budget/
======
alexnewman
This is why I think people's obsession with taxes as a means for supporting
public services makes 0 sense.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
It sounds like you're saying, "We keep getting away with it, so we'll get away
with it forever." That seems unlikely to be true. Real, sustainable prosperity
cannot come from the government printing money to buy stuff.

~~~
alexnewman
We are by far the prettiest horse in the glue factory. Our biggest problem is
too much taxes for middle class.

